# hald doesn't modify fstab any more?!?

## Xamindar

Ok, this is driving me nuts!  I looked around the forums but none of the topics talk about my setup, most use ivman.

I am using hal and gnome-volume-manager and dbus.  I used to be able to just plug in my usb stick and hald would add a line to my fstab and an icon would appear on my desktop.  It doesn't happen any more.  What went wrong?

I tried reemerging hal to see if there were any special instructions but nope, none.

----------

## Headrush

Post the versions of hal, dbus, and gnome-volume-manager you are using.

I thought fstab-sync was being phased out and replaced with pmount in newer versions, atleast for KDE, not sure about gnome-volume-manager.

(fstab-sync made the /etc/fstab entries, pmount mounts without these.)

----------

## olger901

Make sure that not only hald, but also famd and dbus are in your default runlevel.

----------

## Xamindar

```
lain xamindar # emerge -av hal dbus gnome-volume-manager fam

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.5.1  -acpi -debug -doc -pam_console -pcmcia 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-0.50-r1  +X -debug -doc +gtk -mono +python +qt +xml2 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-1.5.4  +crypt -debug -doc 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/fam-2.7.0-r4  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

They should all be the latest versions.

it doesn't work for root either.  

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> I thought fstab-sync was being phased out and replaced with pmount in newer versions, atleast for KDE, not sure about gnome-volume-manager. 

 

Well I checked and pmount is installed but I have no idea how it is used.  Why phase out fstab-sync with something that isn't working or not give instructions on the change?

Oh, and I didn't explain the exact problem.  When I plug in the usb stick it gets a /dev entry (/dev/sda) but no mount point is added to fstab and gnome-volume-manager does not mount it or put an icon on the desktop.  So things are working kernel and hotplug side, just hald seems to do nothing at all (why even have it any more if this is the case?).

Thanks for the help guys.  :Smile: 

----------

## Headrush

Turn the hald daemon off and than restart it with verbose messages on and see what you can when you plug the usb stick in.

```
/etc/init.d/hald stop

hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes
```

pmount does work, and supposeably doesn't need any configuring in most cases.

I don't know for sure if gnome-volume-manager has switched, so you'll have to check yourself.

----------

## fireball-13

I also have the same problem

I use hald, ivman, dbus. famd is also started.

hald verbose:

 *Quote:*   

> 19:44:15.525 [I] osspec.c:237: bytes_read=166 buf='add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4'
> 
> 19:44:15.525 [I] osspec.c:237: bytes_read=297 buf='add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0'
> 
> 19:44:15.527 [I] osspec.c:154: SEQNUM=2920, TIMESTAMP=1132850655, ACTION=add, SUBSYS=usb, SYSFSPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4, DEVNAME=, IFINDEX=-1
> ...

 

/var/log/everything/current

 *Quote:*   

> Nov 24 19:43:53 [kernel] usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 50
> 
> Nov 24 19:44:15 [kernel] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 54
> 
> Nov 24 19:44:15 [kernel] scsi30 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> ...

 

----------

## omné

Same here... And I don't know why.

But : My usb key is monted in /media, and I can unmount it with pmount, but no more icon on my desktop or in the mount applet like I used to.

With versions : 

```
emerge -av gnome-volume-manager hal dbus gamin

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-1.5.4  +crypt -debug -doc 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.5.1  +acpi -debug -doc -pam_console +pcmcia 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-0.50-r1  +X -debug -doc +gtk +mono +python -qt +xml2 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.7  -debug -doc 0 kB
```

I used to have package from gentopia, but these are no more on the gentopia svn.

I'm using gamin instead of famd, like the gentopia project tell.

----------

## hoschi

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=107784

It is something between the Kernel (Preemption?), HAL, Gnome-VFS, and Gnome-Volume-Manager

----------

## andromexus

Same here after upgrading KDE only the CDROM is recognised by hald... My external USB drives I have to mount manually

----------

## Headrush

 *andromexus wrote:*   

> Same here after upgrading KDE only the CDROM is recognised by hald... My external USB drives I have to mount manually

 

I know when I upgraded I had to put the drive in /etc/pmount.allow for it to work. (This is with KDE)

----------

## mahound

Same here... the icon used to appear when i plugged an usb device...

Any suggestion?   :Sad: 

----------

## andromexus

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I know when I upgraded I had to put the drive in /etc/pmount.allow for it to work. (This is with KDE)

 

I'll try that out this evening and will post success (or not). Thanks so far.

----------

## andromexus

Hmmm... can you give an example of the pmount.allow file please?

----------

## Headrush

 *andromexus wrote:*   

> Hmmm... can you give an example of the pmount.allow file please?

 

```
# /etc/pmount.allow

# pmount will allow users to additionally mount all devices that are

# listed here.

/dev/usbHD2
```

All you need is the device node. Mine is a custom one I created in udev.

(Yours could be /dev/hdaX, /dev/hdbX, etc)

----------

## kos

the same here. I can pmount my usbstick, but neither kde nor ivman automount it. hald output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 03:54:20.587 [I] osspec.c:154: SEQNUM=1141, TIMESTAMP=1134089660, ACTION=add, SUBSYS=usb, SYSFSPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb2/2-8, DEVNAME=, IFIND
> 
> EX=-1
> ...

 

ivman output

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hal_interface.c:47 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ea0_2168_611042264D8C00D4
> 
> manager.c:919 (ivm_media_changed) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ea0_2168_611042264D8C00D4 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...
> ...

 

hal-device shows only /dev/sdb, not /dev/sdb1.

it used to work some time ago..

----------

## anz

I had similar problems abount the automounting.

After upgrading gcc to gcc-3.4.4 the systen recognized the usb devices correctly (device mounting as root worked without troubles), but the device was not shown in the media folder (kde). Rebooting with the plugd'in usb device and the device appeared in the media folder.

I could solve this with reemerging the kdebase-kioslaves (with the hal flag).

My system:

2.6.13-suspend2-r4

gcc-linux-gnu-3.4.4

kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.1-r1

sys-apps/hal-0.4.7-r2

sys-apps/dbus-0.23-r3

Interessting thing: before reemerging kioslaves, automounting (and shown folder in the media folder) the playstation mobile (psp) worked (of course it's working after reemerging) ...

----------

## codemaker

Does anyone know how gcc can have anything to do with this issue??!

----------

## massysett

fstab-sync has been removed from hal. The latest stable versions of KDE and Gnome will use hal in order to recognize that a removable drive has been plugged in. Then, if you choose to mount it, they will use pmount to mount it. But now there isn't anything that will automaticallly add lines to fstab.

Unfortunately your fstab might still have those remarks in there about fstab-sync; go ahead and take those out. You'll notice that nothing puts them back in.

If you want to automount and you don't use KDE or Gnome, try ivman.

----------

## cheatah

Cedega requires an entry in fstab for cdrom's for the cdrom test to pass and for most games that need to find the cd to play ie warcraft 3.  Is there anything I can do about it short of adding the fstab entries every time i decide to play and removing them after?

----------

## massysett

 *cheatah wrote:*   

> Cedega requires an entry in fstab for cdrom's for the cdrom test to pass and for most games that need to find the cd to play ie warcraft 3.  Is there anything I can do about it short of adding the fstab entries every time i decide to play and removing them after?

 

If you use ivman, you could try having it edit the fstab for you. Ivman couldn't do this by itself, but I'm pretty sure you could have ivman run a shell script that could then modify your fstab. The script could use sed to edit the fstab. Check out the docs to ivman.

----------

## Karl_R

I had the same issue after the upgrade in which pmount was added,

 ie when a cd was put in it got mounted but the icon failed to appear on my desktop so ejecting and un mounting meant going to the command line and typing

```
pumount /dev/hda
```

(my cd dev is hda)

the problem turned out to be that gnome-volume-manager was spitting its dummy out and complaining that it was "unable to execute pmount"

After banging my head on the problem for a week where I tried adjusting the suid settings and user groups (you still need to be in group plugdev) I tried removing dbus,hal, pmount and gnome volume manager then re-emerging but with an upgrade to the unstable gnome-volume-manager

This forced an upgrade to some unstable gnome libs and to an unstable hal as well but now it all works again AND /etc/fstab is not modified buy fam or gamin but instead pmount magic does it's stuff.

my working setup is as follows,

use flags

```
USE="nvidia nsplugin alsa dbus encode fam hal java ppds"
```

pacages installed

```

sys-apps/dbus-0.60-r4

sys-apps/hal-0.5.7-r2

sys-apps/pmount-0.9.6

gnome-base/libgnome-2.14.1

gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.14.1

gnome-base/libbonobo-2.14.0

gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.14.0

gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.4-r2

gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-1.5.15-r1

```

and of course don't forget to stop and start dbus and hald in your default runlevel after that (and a reboot I think old gnome-volume-manager was hanging around somehow??) typing

```
gnome-voulume-manager
```

in a new terminal window didn't spit out any errors and popping a cd in the drive caused it to mount and the icon popped up on my deskto after a short delay.

So then it was just a matter of putting gnome-volume-manager in my gnome-session startup programs so it automatically runs every time I log on.

Karl

----------

